# 1885 Alu Carbon



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Looking to buy something different and was thinking of the 1885. I am not racing but do some fast sipirited group rides. Looking to build it up with Campy group that I just removed from my Super six. No dealers close by to test ride one, Get you give me some thoughts on ride quality? Is the ride overly harsh?
Thoughts, and thanks.


----------



## LePatron (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a 2008 and absolutely love it. Gets the power from the cranks to the road very efficiently for great acceleration and climbing while provides a reasonably compliant ride thanks to the carbon fork and stays.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks for your reply. I have a Carbon XL frame and a TSX and think that the 1885 would be a welcome addition to the stable.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I've known a few people who use them as main bikes and a few who use this as a dedicated crit bike. No complaints from any of them.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Has anyone purchased from Adreneline bikes? They have the frameset for $699


----------



## LePatron (Jan 5, 2011)

KM1.8T said:


> Has anyone purchased from Adreneline bikes? They have the frameset for $699


I think that you'll find that they have sold out of that frame. I went for it too and they responded to say that the page is out of date and that these have long since been sold out. 
Your best bet at this point is ebay or craigslist where they come up from time to time.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

I had called this week and they had some 55's and that is my size. Have not ordered yet. Now thinking of the BMC for something different.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

After looking arond and not really wanting to take my chances with an aluminum frame, decided to pull the trigger on a Sempre. I look forward to building it up soon.


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

*I can't recommend it enough*

The 1885 is my second road bike. I started with a steel Bianchi from the mid 80s and cut my teeth racing on it when I started cycling my first year of college. Three years later I got the 1885 and haven't looked back. It's fast, comfy, looks great. I got it for $275 on eBay.

In my mind, it's like other comparable aluminum frames (Cannondale Caad series comes to mind). Fast, well made, durable, good-looking, with solid geometries and reasonable weight. Until I have the salary to afford indulging my bike lust (like for my dream Independent Fabrication SSR) this bike is all I'll ever need.

I've found it to be superb as a quick handling criterium/racing bike. Stable. Just a great bike I love riding. "disappears" when you're racing it if you know what I mean, in a good way.


----------



## motorep (Mar 23, 2011)

I just bought one off eBay so it's nice to hear the good reviews. This will be my first road bike but I've been mtn biking since the late '80's. I knew I wanted a Bianchi so I think this is a great first step. I'll post pics when it arrives. And yes, it's Celeste!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

KM1.8T said:


> After looking arond and not really wanting to take my chances with an aluminum frame, decided to pull the trigger on a Sempre. I look forward to building it up soon.


Looking forward to the pictures.  Everytime i change a gear cable on my Infinito I lust for a Sempre.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

I will post up photos during the build.


----------



## joshua morrow (Jun 20, 2007)

*Here is my '09 1885*

Its a great bike, been very dependable. My one complaint is the paint on the bottom of the fork drop-outs flakes off really easily, but with the wheel on, you can't really tell.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Nice looking bike. I do like the all aluminum look, enjoy.


----------

